# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Diy driver ac servo

## huynhbacan

Có anh bạn cho cái AC servo SGM-02A312 200V, 200W, tháo ra thấy Encoder bị vô nước, rở ra lao chùi lại, mai thay nó còn ok.
Không có cầu H 3 pha, em hi sinh 1 cái motor BLDC, tháo lấy con SLA6024.
STM32 có sẳn.
Cuối cùng nó cũng chịu chạy,





Động cơ 200V em cấp nguồn 36V, nó chạy cũng rất có lực.

----------

anhcos, baongoc3197, CKD, duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, hoangmanh, huanpt, nhatson, secondhand, solero, thuhanoi, vanquanbnvn

----------


## CKD

Lại thêm một tay trùm xuất hiện.
Kế bên tớ, hôm nào cho cafe học lóm chút nhé  :Smile:

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## khangscc

Tay này nghe thiên hạ đồn võ công rất chi là thâm hậu, có nhiều món nghề bí truyền lắm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

Hôm nào rảnh anh em cafe còn học lóm thì em không dám ạ.he.he.

----------


## huynhbacan

Em dùng card âm thanh hiện sóng 2 kênh U,W,
Vì card âm thanh chỉ có 2 kênh, tần số không được cao, nhưng vài khz thấy cũng tạm.




3 hàm sin lệch pha 120 độ.
MACH3 em cho chạy vòng tròn.

Biên độ nhỏ tốc độ motor quay chậm.

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, h-d, Nam CNC, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm, vanquanbnvn

----------


## CKD

Xem ra cái soundcard nó ngon hơn con hantek 6022be rồi

Soundcard thì còn nhiều trò khác
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/31...en-cuu-tai-gia

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## secondhand

Hôm nào đẹp trời chắc chạy qua CT 1 chuyến học lóm miếng servo  :Big Grin:

----------


## huynhbacan

Hehe. qua Cần Thơ giao lưu với mấy anh em Cần Thơ luôn ạ.

----------


## khangscc

> Hehe. qua Cần Thơ giao lưu với mấy anh em Cần Thơ luôn ạ.


Nói thật chứ mấy anh em cũng hú hí mà lỡ hẹ hoài, cứ để thế thì phân mãnh mãi

----------


## huynhbacan

Mỗi người mỗi việc, thời gian rãnh cũng không trùng nhau. Hú hí thì vẫn hú hí, lở hẹn vẫn lở hẹn....

----------


## huynhbacan

Mua động cơ DC servo bác Minh Nhật đã lâu, không có thời gian vọc, nay chạy xem chơi à.
Em dùng cái này là Driver và phát xung luôn.

Tần số phát và nhận 120khz. Encoder 2048x/v.

----------

CKD, Gamo, huanpt, minhdt_cdt10, Nam CNC, nhatson, vanquanbnvn

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, phần công suất bác dùng gì?

----------


## huynhbacan

> Ủa, phần công suất bác dùng gì?


Em lấy cầu H của bộ nguồn xung viễn thông, xài IR2110, IRFP460, em cấp 40V. áp thấp nên tần số pwm thấp, nó hơi kêu. ạ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời... hehe... cho xin cái hình chỗ cầu H với...

----------


## huynhbacan

> Ui giời... hehe... cho xin cái hình chỗ cầu H với...


cái cầu H em hàn dây nhìn ghê quá. bác xem tạm.

----------

CKD, Gamo, vanquanbnvn

----------


## Gamo

Oé, đúng là ghê thật  :Wink:

----------


## solero

> Ui giời... hehe... cho xin cái hình chỗ cầu H với...


Lão xem làm gì? có làm được món gì đâu mà xem? Suốt ngày dự ớn treo nằm trên ý tưởng chứ chưa thèm ra giấy.

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, ít ra đã làm cho bọn nó quay tốt nhé. Còn hoàn thiện thì chịu, làm biếng lắm

Nhật Sơn còn mất mấy năm để làm con VFD mà. Học nghề từ NS nên bắt chước hắn thôi, hohoho

----------


## nhatson

> Ui giời, ít ra đã làm cho bọn nó quay tốt nhé. Còn hoàn thiện thì chịu, làm biếng lắm
> 
> Nhật Sơn còn mất mấy năm để làm con VFD mà. Học nghề từ NS nên bắt chước hắn thôi, hohoho


haha chưa có tải sao biết tốt? làm xong chạy 10.000 giờ ko hỏng mới gọi là qua vòng gởi xe nhé

----------


## huynhbacan

bác Nhật Sơn nói em mới nghỉ ra, chạy demo em cho nguyên đêm, tốc độ 140khz, count 32bit, không mất xung nào, còn chạy có tải chắc nó chỉ để nhìn thội. hihi.

----------


## huynhbacan

Motor láy bằng IGBT biến tần, các bác xem ạ.
Chíp control là STM32F103.
Nhận tín hiệu step, dir, f 120Khz.
Chạy thấy cũng phê lắm ạ.


.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, haignition, huanpt, HuyPhuc, huyquynhbk, manipul, motogia, Nam CNC, nhatson, solero, tcm, Tuanlm, VanToan234, vopminh, VuongAn

----------


## Vanhiep96

Công nhận nội công anh thâm hậu quá.em đang tìm hiểu về board mà thấy khó quá  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Em chỉ bác nè: bác ghé qua lão nháton, xin xỏ lão vài bộ công suất, khỏi chế

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

> Em chỉ bác nè: bác ghé qua lão nháton, xin xỏ lão vài bộ công suất, khỏi chế


Bác không cho hay sớm em ôm về một đống xác biến tần, mà em hay bị cháy nổ, có dịp phải xin bái sư bác Nhatson về vụ khói lửa ạ.

----------


## huynhbacan

Chạy mode vận tốc với servo Sankyo 3Kw.

----------

CKD, Gamo, huanpt, huyquynhbk, manipul, minhdt_cdt10, Nam CNC, nhatson, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

tui đặt hàng ông làm 1 cái để lái con sanyo 15Krpm được không ? lên hết tốc nha , con này kéo đầu BT 15 .

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

> tui đặt hàng ông làm 1 cái để lái con sanyo 15Krpm được không ? lên hết tốc nha , con này kéo đầu BT 15 .


Được bác Nam và các bác quan tâm là em được vô vòng 1 rồi ạ.
Con động cơ đó thông số sao bác Nam?

----------


## Nam CNC

để tui mua về quăng xuống cần thơ cho ông luôn cho nó lẹ , dòng super BL của sanyo denki

----------


## huynhbacan

> để tui mua về quăng xuống cần thơ cho ông luôn cho nó lẹ , dòng super BL của sanyo denki


ok bác Nam ạ.

----------


## huynhbacan

> để tui mua về quăng xuống cần thơ cho ông luôn cho nó lẹ , dòng super BL của sanyo denki


Em quên, 
Bác gửi em thêm con encoder ABZ, đô phân giải khoảng 500-2000x/v, tầm tốc độ đó,
Encoder trên động cơ nếu truyền serial thì em chịu thua luôn ạ.

----------


## Ga con

Con motor đó nếu đúng nó là đời 65bm, encoder abzuvw, nhưng hôm em có ghé  xem thấy như có 8-9 dây à, có thể là chỉ có abz, không có uvw, enc 1024ppr có cái vỏ nằm ngay ngoài nên mở ra dò dây dễ đó a.
Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> Em quên, 
> Bác gửi em thêm con encoder ABZ, đô phân giải khoảng 500-2000x/v, tầm tốc độ đó,
> Encoder trên động cơ nếu truyền serial thì em chịu thua luôn ạ.


cần thì quăng encoder zin, gắn encoder cui là okies, tầm 500k

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## Gamo

Dòng BL servo em nhớ là ABZ

----------


## Ga con

Tùy đời à anh.

Đời 20-25BM và cũ hơn: enc optical abz (5V) + hall UVW (đa số hall điện áp 12V, một số ít 5V)
Đời 60-65BM: enc optical abzuvw 5V, một số ít abz không có uvw
Đời 67-68BM trở đi: enc ABZ 5V
Đời BL super P: rất nhiều loại enc cả inc, abs, độ phân giải cũng tá lả.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, huynhbacan, Tuanlm

----------


## huynhbacan

> cần thì quăng encoder zin, gắn encoder cui là okies, tầm 500k


Em cũng định làm vậy đó ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Em cũng định làm vậy đó ạ.


vang, con CUI này thấy nhiều motor của mẽo sài, ko thì mod encoder magnetic

----------


## huynhbacan

> vang, con CUI này thấy nhiều motor của mẽo sài, ko thì mod encoder magnetic


Em thấy 1 vài chip encoder magnetic hay, nhưng mua hàng khó quá, thấy alibaba bán nhiều, mà ngại mua qua. 
Ở VN mình có chổ nào bán con AM4096 không bác Nhatson?

----------


## nhatson

> Em thấy 1 vài chip encoder magnetic hay, nhưng mua hàng khó quá, thấy alibaba bán nhiều, mà ngại mua qua. 
> Ở VN mình có chổ nào bán con AM4096 không bác Nhatson?


mấy con nay phải oder thôi, giờ sung sướng cái là oder dễ dàng mờ

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## Tuanlm

> tui đặt hàng ông làm 1 cái để lái con sanyo 15Krpm được không ? lên hết tốc nha , con này kéo đầu BT 15 .


Với 15Krpm liệu dùng UVW hall sensor đáp ứng đc ko mấy bác?

----------


## huynhbacan

> Với 15Krpm liệu dùng UVW hall sensor đáp ứng đc ko mấy bác?


Vẫn ổn ạ.
Theo em, dùng UVW hall sensor ổn định hơn là sensor dòng UV.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## huynhbacan

Test trước khi đặt PCB, setup các thông số pid, nhân chia pulse, tần số pwm, dòng max, sai số cho phép.v.v... lưu váo bộ nhớ flash.

----------

CKD, Ga con, haignition, khoa.address, minhdt_cdt10, nhatson, nvhuan, Tuanlm, vufree

----------


## vufree

Giỏi vậy Bác... Em lại muốn nghiên cứu.... Ai da có can Tui hông chài....

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## audiophilevn

thời còn sinh viên thì mấy món này chắc cũng không làm khó mình, nhưng cuộc sống đưa đẩy , kiến thức đã hoàn trả lại thầy cô hết rồi, h chỉ còn lại đam mê  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Vẫn ổn ạ.
> Theo em, dùng UVW hall sensor ổn định hơn là sensor dòng UV.


spindle hình như ko có sensor anh ơi

----------


## huynhbacan

> spindle hình như ko có sensor anh ơi


cái này là dùng ac servo làm spindle, roto nam châm nên em nghĩ dùng hal sensor on định hơn a,

----------


## nvhuan

[QUOTE=huynhbacan;149326]Test trước khi đặt PCB, setup các thông số pid, nhân chia pulse, tần số pwm, dòng max, sai số cho phép.v.v... lưu váo bộ nhớ flash.

Bác có nhận làm bán ko bác?

----------


## huynhbacan

[QUOTE=nvhuan;153654]


> Test trước khi đặt PCB, setup các thông số pid, nhân chia pulse, tần số pwm, dòng max, sai số cho phép.v.v... lưu váo bộ nhớ flash.
> 
> Bác có nhận làm bán ko bác?


Không ạ.
Em làm để chạy mấy con Servo máy DIY của em thôi ạ. 
Thanks bác quan tâm.

----------

nvhuan

----------


## huynhbacan

hack biến tần thành ac servo driver
động cơ Mitsu 50w
các bác xem giải trí ạ.

----------

CKD, duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, huanpt, khoa.address, nhatson, Thanhcuongquynhon, tuandd1

----------


## huynhbacan

trục Y yaskawa 200w, trục X LG 200w, z Step.
em cho nó chạy gần tuần, thấy không vấn đề gì.

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, huanpt, spkt2004

----------


## huynhbacan

Chào các bác ạ, lâu quá em không có vào forum.
pana 200w full tốc độ. chậy lâu không tải hơi nóng.(60 độ c)

----------

spkt2004

----------


## HuyPhuc

Úi tình cờ thấy luồng này, hay quá. Bác chủ cho em hỏi, mấy con motor có encoder truyền thông thì bác hack được giao thức con nào chưa.

----------


## huynhbacan

> Úi tình cờ thấy luồng này, hay quá. Bác chủ cho em hỏi, mấy con motor có encoder truyền thông thì bác hack được giao thức con nào chưa.


em phá mấy loại encoder ABS rồi cũng chưa đọc được ạ.

----------


## HuyPhuc

Có dự án mở stmbl, bác nghiên cứu chưa?

----------


## huynhbacan

> Có dự án mở stmbl, bác nghiên cứu chưa?


có nghiên cứu, nhưng code họ viết mình đọc không hiểu, nên cũng để đó ạ.
bác có tìm hiểu như thế nào không ạ.

----------


## HuyPhuc

Đọc code họ viết em cũng chả hiểu luôn, mà họ lại không công khai document nên chưa hít hà được gì. Em có đọc tín hiệu mấy con servo mitsu nhưng chưa có nhiều thời gian để đảo ngược giao thức của nó.

----------


## huynhbacan

máy cắt ván MDF, y axis 2 ac servo đê ạ.

----------

CKD, HuyPhuc, IRF945

----------


## IRF945

em nghe không nhầm thì tiếng sắt hộp mỏng nó kêu rỏng rỏng. thầy bói xem voi chắc đây là sắt hộp 100x150 mỏng quá. mghe vui tai

----------


## huynhbacan

> em nghe không nhầm thì tiếng sắt hộp mỏng nó kêu rỏng rỏng. thầy bói xem voi chắc đây là sắt hộp 100x150 1.8mm quá. mghe vui tai


vâng đúng rồi ạ, sắt hộp, âm thanh hơi ồn,

----------


## huynhbacan

rãnh rỗi, em mode tiếp ạ, động cơ 3kw, full công suất, em dùng con IPM 50A, biến tần.

----------

CKD, huanpt, nhatson

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Chào bạn, mình có cái động cơ Mitsu dòng J2S, hôm trước tưởng đơn giản mình tháo ra thay bạc đạn giờ lắp đĩa encod vào toàn báo lỗi 20, có cách nào cứu không bạn ơi. Thanks bạn

----------


## huynhbacan

> Chào bạn, mình có cái động cơ Mitsu dòng J2S, hôm trước tưởng đơn giản mình tháo ra thay bạc đạn giờ lắp đĩa encod vào toàn báo lỗi 20, có cách nào cứu không bạn ơi. Thanks bạn


em nghĩ bác lắp vào bị lệch góc, chứ nó không lỗi gì đâu ạ. giờ bác tìm vị trí ban đầu mà lắp vào đi à, em thấy hãng nó làm như thế này.



Youtube : Mitchell Electronics, Inc.

----------

CKD

----------


## huanpt

Mua cái bộ Mitchell đó bộn tiền á  :Smile:

----------


## yeuthichcnc

> em nghĩ bác lắp vào bị lệch góc, chứ nó không lỗi gì đâu ạ. giờ bác tìm vị trí ban đầu mà lắp vào đi à, em thấy hãng nó làm như thế này.
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube : Mitchell Electronics, Inc.


Cảm ơn bạn đã trả lời. Mình cũng canh ngay vị trí 2 con ốc với dấu của trục Motor nhưng không được. Mình thấy bạn có tháo cái Yaskawa là lắp vào vẫn chạy, vậy phải làm dấu đĩa với trục rồi

----------


## yeuthichcnc

> Chào bạn, mình có cái động cơ Mitsu dòng J2S, hôm trước tưởng đơn giản mình tháo ra thay bạc đạn giờ lắp đĩa encod vào toàn báo lỗi 20, có cách nào cứu không bạn ơi. Thanks bạn


   Các bạn không còn cách nào sao, cứu mình với

----------


## huynhbacan

> Các bạn không còn cách nào sao, cứu mình với


Bác hoán đổi driver và đông cơ với các driver và động cơ khác để xác định lỗi gì.
Nếu lỗi động cơ thì tiếp tục hoán đổi encoder để xác định lỗi encoder hay lỗi lệch đĩa.
Nếu lỗi lệch đĩa thì bác có thể làm cách này để tìm lại vi trí.

Trước tiên bác vặn lõng 2 ốc trên đĩa encoder. sau đó cố định đĩa lại, trục motor quay bình thường nhé, (trục quay nhưng đĩa không quay nhé)
Cắm điện khởi động xem như thế nào ạ, nếu không báo lỗi thì làm tiếp.

----------


## huanpt

Cái này chua á. Kể cả không báo lỗi thì quay 1 phát là rung ầm ầm.
Coi như học phí đi bác.

----------


## huynhbacan

> Cái này chua á. Kể cả không báo lỗi thì quay 1 phát là rung ầm ầm.
> Coi như học phí đi bác.


không quay đâu ạ, bác huanpt.

bác yeuthichcnc thử đi, nếu không báo lỗi thì minh làm bước tiếp theo.
có gì thì như bác huanpt nói Coi như học phí đi bác. hehe.

----------


## Ga con

Canh cái đĩa đúng vị trí, còn phải đúng cao độ từ đĩa đến cái mắt thu khoảng cách chỉ khoảng 0.1-0.2mm, rồi còn xoay cái đế nữa. Nếu chưa có kinh nghiệm mà tháo ra, cạ trầy đĩa nữa thì coi như học phí thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Cảm ơn các bạn đã hỗ trợ, để mình thử theo cách của bạn huynhbacan coi sao

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Bó tay rồi các bạn ơi, mình làm đủ kiểu cũng lỗi 20, coi như học phí. Cảm ơn các bạn

----------


## huynhbacan

> Bó tay rồi các bạn ơi, mình làm đủ kiểu cũng lỗi 20, coi như học phí. Cảm ơn các bạn


đương nhiên lá sẽ bị lỗi, vì đã tháo lõng đĩa ra rồi, nhưng trước khi nó báo lỗi nó có gồng 1 phát rồi mới báo lỗi không ạ. nó có khác gì so với trước khi tháo lõng đĩa encoder không ạ. bác có thể mô tả rõ hơn.

nó có hư hỏng gì đâu mà bảo học phí ạ.hehe.

----------


## hanasimitai

> Chào bạn, mình có cái động cơ Mitsu dòng J2S, hôm trước tưởng đơn giản mình tháo ra thay bạc đạn giờ lắp đĩa encod vào toàn báo lỗi 20, có cách nào cứu không bạn ơi. Thanks bạn


Bác gom hết lại bán cho em tính tiền theo giá sắt vụn nhé.

----------


## huynhbacan

> Bác gom hết lại bán cho em tính tiền theo giá sắt vụn nhé.


Bác hanasimitai  mua về chắc bác sài được, hehe.
Chia sẽ cách làm đi bác.

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Cuối cùng nó cũng chịu chạy, nhưng chỉ làm mò thôi, mình cứ tháo encod ra rồi xoay đĩa, giống như hên xui vậy đó, chắc không dám tháo ra nữa, không biết còn cách nào khác không. Rất chân thành cảm ơn các bạn đã hỗ trợ

----------


## yeuthichcnc

> Bác gom hết lại bán cho em tính tiền theo giá sắt vụn nhé.


      Có làm không được cũng không bán nha bạn

----------


## huynhbacan

Test con sanyo denki, quà tặng của anh CKD,
nguồn 220v ac,
igbt Fuji 50a, opto A3120.

----------

CKD, Gamo, huanpt, nhatson, tcm

----------


## huynhbacan

lúc này diễn đàn mình vắng vẻ quá.




đang có kế hoạch cho mấy tên này.
ac servo Teco 3Kw, tốc độ 2000v/p, lực 146kg/cm.
lần đầu vẽ PCB làm cái control mà thiếu tùm lum hết hàn dây thêm, nhìn ghê ghê.

----------

CKD, Gamo, huanpt, nhatson

----------


## voccnc

Không thấy bác chủ đâu nữa nhỉ, em đang quan tâm muốn chế một cái driver để chạy chế độ moment thôi, không biết bác chủ có thể chia sẻ chút bí kíp không?

----------


## nhatson

> Không thấy bác chủ đâu nữa nhỉ, em đang quan tâm muốn chế một cái driver để chạy chế độ moment thôi, không biết bác chủ có thể chia sẻ chút bí kíp không?


chế thôi thì thư viện foc của stm32 em nghĩ là đủ, có hw rồi chỉ next next next là chạy

----------


## huynhbacan

> Không thấy bác chủ đâu nữa nhỉ, em đang quan tâm muốn chế một cái driver để chạy chế độ moment thôi, không biết bác chủ có thể chia sẻ chút bí kíp không?


công việc em lu bu lắm ạ, em tham khảo ở đây, 



link của bác Nhật Sơn cũng hay lắm, em không có thời gian vọc, bác vọc xem thế nào ạ.

----------


## voccnc

Cám ơn hai bác đã chia sẻ, để em vọc mấy em servo cũ cho nó quay ạ

----------


## huynhbacan

có máy bác zalo bảo dùng magnetic encoder thay vào động cơ.
em test con AS5048A độ phân giải 14bit.
thấy Noise cũng khá nhỏ khoảng +-5/16384xung.
để gắn lên động cơ coi sao ạ.

----------

CKD

----------


## huynhbacan

test thử với áp 80Vac, động cơ Mitsubishi 3.5 Kw, chạy vị trí, mượt mà, êm ái,

----------

CKD

----------


## huynhbacan

áp 220vac.
tốc độ 2200v/p.
động cơ mitsu 3.5kw, 400v, 3000v/p.
jog vị trí.

----------

CKD, nhatson, solero

----------


## huynhbacan

Chờ dịch qua, thử tốc độ, qua giảm tốc 100/1,

----------

CKD

----------


## huynhbacan

Nghỉ chơi với encoder dạng ABZ.
Vọc món mới.



Có sự hồi đáp từ encoder. Không biết dữ liệu này dạng gì.



Để hỏi ông google.
Analizer không đủ tốc độ, nên dữ liệu hơi loạn.

----------


## ghoang

> Nghỉ chơi với encoder dạng ABZ.
> Vọc món mới.
> 
> 
> 
> Có sự hồi đáp từ encoder. Không biết dữ liệu này dạng gì.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hỗ trợ bác chủ 1 chút 
nó là HDLC frame mã hóa là manchester. vì em có đào giao thức M2 và từng xem qua STMBL project nên thấy M2 và encorder giống nhau , chỉ khác tốc độ
Con LA bác dùng có sample rate 24Mhz, bandwidth = 6Mhz trong khi baudrate của enc baudrate là 4Mhz bandwidth 8M thì LA đọc xung không đúng rồi,

----------


## huynhbacan

> Hỗ trợ bác chủ 1 chút 
> nó là HDLC frame mã hóa là manchester. vì em có đào giao thức M2 và từng xem qua STMBL project nên thấy M2 và encorder giống nhau , chỉ khác tốc độ
> Con LA bác dùng có sample rate 24Mhz, bandwidth = 6Mhz trong khi baudrate của enc baudrate là 4Mhz bandwidth 8M thì LA đọc xung không đúng rồi,


thanks bác.
Manual của hãng cũng có nói giao thức truyền nhận.

Chắc stm32f1 không thể xử lý được tốc độ truyền/nhận này (125 ns mỗi bit).

----------


## huynhbacan

ac servo driver bằng xác biến tần + stm32.

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------

